

Take the world from another point of view - Richard. P. Feynman - Aarvay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PsgBtOVzHKI

======
calhoun137
And here I was thinking I had already seen every Feynman video on youtube,
thank you for posting this!

